# Infinity R.A.B.O.S calibration system



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

I just stumbled upon this ( http://www.infinitysystems.com/home/technology/whitepapers/rabos.pdf ) while reading the manual to a used Modulus subwoofer that I bought...

seems like they were one of the best shots for consumers before we had powerful computer+REW+BFD availability.

Good job Infinity!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. :T


----------

